# Things are getting out of hand



## ynot1985 (Aug 20, 2017)

Initially started out as a poor man's KU Shugefusa Collection. 

Now it got out of hand real quick. I am still actively pursuing any KU shigs that I don't have yet

Collection as of today


----------



## ecchef (Aug 20, 2017)

Digging the carved handle. Wazzit?


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 20, 2017)

ecchef said:


> Digging the carved handle. Wazzit?



It's a Burke San mai with an octopus handle. I think he said it was Indian Stag horn


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 20, 2017)

The road of excess leads to the palace of wisdom. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 20, 2017)

I only see one Aussie maker amomgst that collection. I think you need to work on that &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Badgertooth (Aug 21, 2017)

ynot1985 said:


>


 
Yuck. I will help you dispose of these horrible knives.


----------



## malexthekid (Aug 21, 2017)

True forum genorousity right there


----------



## Mute-on (Aug 21, 2017)

Nothing out of hand there. On the contrary. I'd say your collection was progressing very nicely. 

It's nice of other forum members to offer to take some of the less desirable knives off your hands, too. Very thoughtful of them to think of creating space and optimising the cohesion of your collection as a whole


----------



## aaamax (Aug 21, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Yuck. I will help you dispose of these horrible knives.



Damn! and the middle one is stained a horrible BLUE color...


----------



## Castalia (Aug 21, 2017)

Well that escalated quickly!
[video=youtube;FONN-0uoTHI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONN-0uoTHI[/video]

Beautiful collection!


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 21, 2017)

malexthekid said:


> I only see one Aussie maker amomgst that collection. I think you need to work on that &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;



I enjoy Mert stuff a lot... wish I have deeper pockets for more customs


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 22, 2017)

That Burke is "SICK"!!! :goodpost:lus1::ubersexy:


----------



## valgard (Aug 22, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> Yuck. I will help you dispose of these horrible knives.


I agree, some have that pesky black smear all over the blades...


----------



## cenc (Aug 22, 2017)

That KU shig cleaver looks incredible. How does it perform? Is it too heavy? I love my Toyama 210mm nakiri so much but that knife looks like it would be a step closer to my perfect knife.


----------



## ynot1985 (Aug 23, 2017)

cenc said:


> That KU shig cleaver looks incredible. How does it perform? Is it too heavy? I love my Toyama 210mm nakiri so much but that knife looks like it would be a step closer to my perfect knife.



It's basically a giant 210mm Nakiri.. the knife next to it is a 210mm Nakiri.


----------



## Omega (Aug 25, 2017)

Stellar collection dude. Definitely jealous!


----------

